

Google Was Willing to Beat Facebook’s $19B Offer for WhatsApp - k-mcgrady
https://www.theinformation.com/Google-Was-Willing-to-Beat-Facebook-s-19-Billion-Offer-for-WhatsApp

======
abc_lisper
PAYWALLED. Sigh!

~~~
hitchhiker999
Seriously annoying, there's been a bunch of them posted on HN as of late. Bad
trend.

